# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Digitalb apo Tring

## flor1

pas disa kohe e vetme ne treg digitalb po konkurohet nga nje kompani tjeter tring.
Jepni velrsimin tuaj per keto dy paketa duke u bazuar ne programacion dhe cmim.

----------


## skender76

> pas disa kohe e vetme ne treg digitalb po konkurohet nga nje kompani tjeter tring.
> Jepni velrsimin tuaj per keto dy paketa duke u bazuar ne programacion dhe cmim.


Pershendetje flor1!A mund t'na japsh pak info. persa i perket "tring"?

----------


## AjSi

Digitalb eshte i pazevendesueshem

----------


## H2SO4

me nder me thane :nje M**t jan qe te dyja!!
kompani mashtruese vetem per te zhvatur para!!
asnje here nuk kane qene korrekt me ofertat ndaj klienteve!!

----------


## AjSi

Un nuk di ndonje rast qe digitalbi ka akuzuar me kerkesat e mia

gjithmone kemi blere karten edhe per 5 minuta eshte mbushur

asnjeere skane ndodhur vonesa ose crregullime

----------


## extreme

> me nder me thane :nje M**t jan qe te dyja!!
> kompani mashtruese vetem per te zhvatur para!!
> asnje here nuk kane qene korrekt me ofertat ndaj klienteve!!


Qa kujtove ti me mar falas a ?? jo shokit nta bajt botha me ble e blen mos ta bajt rrin me rrjetin Toksore .

----------


## H2SO4

> Qa kujtove ti me mar falas a ?? jo shokit nta bajt botha me ble e blen mos ta bajt rrin me rrjetin Toksore .


jo ore!!harrove ti qe po kjo kompani i mashtroi klientet e vet para dy viteve,duke reklamuar se gjoja do jepnin te gjitha ndeshjet e kampionateve te huaja,dhe nuk i dhane,por i kaluan nga sat+plus tek digitalb!
po te njejten gje bene dhe sivjet me kampionatet me kryesore dhe champion legue ku reklamuan per muaj te teere se gjoja do i jepnin dhe perseri mafiozet hapen karten tjeter"TRING"pasi klientet i kishin blere tek digitalb!!??
po reklamen per spektaklin e felligjur Big Brother te cilin une nuk e ndjek fare,
a ishin po keta mafioze te digitalb te cilet me sa kam degjuar kane detyruar klientet te ripaguajne per here te dyte...??

e tani mua mes me trego ne MA MBAN b**ytha apo jo qe te bleje programet,nuk besoj se ti e ke kaoken me te afte se sa une kam ate qe ti permende me larte!!!
ne se je dhe ti pjese e korrupsionit te digitalb atehere te jap te drejte qe te reklamosh per te mire!!

----------


## flor1

> Pershendetje flor1!A mund t'na japsh pak info. persa i perket "tring"?


se pari tring ka zhvilluar shume programacionin e saj .shum filma qe  i ka dhene digigold i ka dhene edhe tring.kjo pakete,pervec kanleve si tring serial,tring life etj ka gjithashtu kanale nderkombetare me shume ze si fox life, fox crime ,mtv,cartoon network etj.ne date nje maj tring sjell edhe keto kanale te reja plus 
Tring Komedi (filma)
Tring Planet (dokumentar)
Tring Tring (kartona).
ndersa per cmimin :Aparati 5. 900 lek
Karta Smart 1.500 lek
Abonimi 1mujor 1.200 lek


Aparat + karta Smart +Abonim 3 mujor 8.900 lek

Aparat + karta Smart +Abonim 6 mujor 11.700 lek

Aparat + karta Smart +Abonim 12 mujor 18.200 lek
(mos harrojme kanalet sportive qe jane pa pagese extra)

----------


## flor1

> jo ore!!harrove ti qe po kjo kompani i mashtroi klientet e vet para dy viteve,duke reklamuar se gjoja do jepnin te gjitha ndeshjet e kampionateve te huaja,dhe nuk i dhane,por i kaluan nga sat+plus tek digitalb!
> po te njejten gje bene dhe sivjet me kampionatet me kryesore dhe champion legue ku reklamuan per muaj te teere se gjoja do i jepnin dhe perseri mafiozet hapen karten tjeter"TRING"pasi klientet i kishin blere tek digitalb!!??
> po reklamen per spektaklin e felligjur Big Brother te cilin une nuk e ndjek fare,
> a ishin po keta mafioze te digitalb te cilet me sa kam degjuar kane detyruar klientet te ripaguajne per here te dyte...??
> 
> e tani mua mes me trego ne MA MBAN b**ytha apo jo qe te bleje programet,nuk besoj se ti e ke kaoken me te afte se sa une kam ate qe ti permende me larte!!!
> ne se je dhe ti pjese e korrupsionit te digitalb atehere te jap te drejte qe te reklamosh per te mire!!


shum shum e drejte kjo qe thot h2so4

----------


## goldian

a mundeni me me than sa paguaj per digitalb me komplet paketat sportive filma show etj
flas per abonim nje vjecar
dhesa paguaj per tring
ju flm

----------


## flor1

> a mundeni me me than sa paguaj per digitalb me komplet paketat sportive filma show etj
> flas per abonim nje vjecar
> dhesa paguaj per tring
> ju flm


digitalb Abonimi 12 mujor=28000
tring Abonimi 12 mujor =12.000 lek

----------


## flor1

dhene ne digi gold





*DISA FILMA QE JEP TRING KETO DITE*

----------


## drague

nje hale jane te dyja.

edhe goma makine po te blesh te japin garanci.

une e kam digitalb nga dita qe ja nisi.

prej veres do e shof pa pagu.

mos i bo shume reklame tringut se osht fillimi.

----------


## H2SO4

> digitalb Abonimi 12 mujor=28000
> tring Abonimi 12 mujor =12.000 lek


te duken lire ty po..???
me kaq para ,une qe jetoj ne Angli mund te shikoj te gjitha 
kampionatet e vendeve te evropes,plus boxing,formula 1 etj etje aktivitete sportive,dhe cfar eshte me kryesorja nuk ka shanc qe kompanite te devijojne nga kontrata!!!!
e kuptoj se mund te jeshe nje sherbetor i digitalb ,por mos mendo se shqiptaret jasht vendit mund ta hajne sapunin per djathe!!
shqiptaret jane shum te zhgenjyer nga digitalb,si brenda vendit ashtu dhe jashte!!
madje do beja thirrje per bojkotim te ketsaj kompanie!

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Mund te me thote ndokush nga eshte kjo Kompani Tring?? dhe nga kush menaxhohet kush ka qene inciator i kesaj Platforme ???*

----------


## toni007

nuk e njohe kete paketen "tring" ,me kane thene qe jep champions ligue vetem kaq di.
digitalb tashme eshte pjese e familieve shqiptare ne emigrim se kudo kame rastisur nuk ka munguar te jete ne shtepite e bashkeatdhetareve tane

----------


## flor1

> te duken lire ty po..???
> me kaq para ,une qe jetoj ne Angli mund te shikoj te gjitha 
> kampionatet e vendeve te evropes,plus boxing,formula 1 etj etje aktivitete sportive,dhe cfar eshte me kryesorja nuk ka shanc qe kompanite te devijojne nga kontrata!!!!
> e kuptoj se mund te jeshe nje sherbetor i digitalb ,por mos mendo se shqiptaret jasht vendit mund ta hajne sapunin per djathe!!
> shqiptaret jane shum te zhgenjyer nga digitalb,si brenda vendit ashtu dhe jashte!!
> madje do beja thirrje per bojkotim te ketsaj kompanie!


perkundrasi vllai un mbeshtes tring se po tregon se di te ec ne rrugen e duhur.po te shikosh edhe ne postimet me siper nuk mbeshtes aspak digitalb por perkundrasi jam shum koshient per vjedhjen e hapur qe i ben shqiptareve.bej thirrje edhe un per bojkotimin e kesaj kompanie.

ps.s kam interes te asnjera kompani sepse un pervete shof me cardsharing jo vetem keto paketa por edhe sky uk e sky it.

----------


## flor1

> *Mund te me thote ndokush nga eshte kjo Kompani Tring?? dhe nga kush menaxhohet kush ka qene inciator i kesaj Platforme ???*


mesa di un jane disa gjerman meduket dhe 20 % nje shqiptar.

----------


## ballisti_tetova

DIGITALB me i miri

----------


## Kaoni

Teknologjia dhe cilesia e Dixhitalbit o si nota me diten me ket Tringun.

----------

